# Help with wifi connection, Zorin 6 Core on Dell Latitude



## singular (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

I've installed Zorin 6 Core OS on my Dell Latitude D620 laptop, using a usb drive for installation. OS installed fine and well, but I can't get the internal wifi to work. When I went to network, it didn't show up at all, and the wifi light is not on (the physical switch on the side of the laptop is in the on position).

So, I went to the Windows Wireless Drivers method, and pointed it to the correct inf, and it said the driver installed successfully, but said hardware not present. It also said NDiswrapper wasn't installed, so I followed a guide and successfully installed NDiswrapper 1.57. Restarted, and still no wifi light, and still says hardware not present. I tried manually entering the SSID etc for the wifi network I want to connect to, but of course that didn't work either.

So, to see if it was having trouble with the particular card, or if it was something else, I tried installing a 3COM pcmcia wireless card, by the same method, and now with this card it does say Hardware present: Yes. But I am still even with this card unable to connect to the network, and the light on the card (pcmcia) is not on.

I'm unsure of what to do now. Can you help?
I read through the wireless guide on this site, and here is (attached) the wifi.zip output file. note at the time of running the ./wireless command, both the internal wifi card and the 3COM pcmcia card were installed. Again my goal is to get the internal wifi card working. The driver I used for it, is the same one which worked fine in XP: R286815 Title: Networkell Dell Wireless 13xx, 14xx, 1505 MiniCard, Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard, Wireless 1395 WLAN MiniCard, Wireless 1490 Dual-Band WLAN MiniCard, Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card Driver
Version : A31-1
OEM Name : Dell
OEM Ver : 5.60.18.9
Computers : Latitude - D620, D420, D620, D630, D430;


Please let me know asap how I can get my wireless working!


your help in resolving this matter would be much appreciated


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking on google, not many have that wireless card working, then I found this:

Dell Latitude D620 [LinLap - Linux Laptop Wiki]

Someone claims it works with the ipw3945 module.

Its not in my distro so you may have to compile it yourself:

Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Driver for Linux


Its always easier to buy hardware that is linux compatible from the start.

However look at this link:

Linux on Dell Laptops & Notebooks

And search everyone's post who uses your laptop to see if they got wifi working,
hope that helps.


----------

